# Have You Ever Eaten Any Weird Food Combos?



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2014)

I see on TV weird combos like chocolate dipped bacon, or bacon and maple brownies, etc.  My husband was saying he wouldn't mind trying some combos like that, they might be good.  I have no interest, not sure I'd try it even if it was in front of me.

Also heard of hamburgers, with doughnuts for the buns, etc.  Have you ever eaten any foods that are not normally combined with each other??


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 2, 2014)

Pineapple upside-down beans, has always been a favorite!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Try a balut...


----------



## Falcon (Oct 2, 2014)

I had a ham and Swiss cheese sandwich on a sugarless doughnut the other day. Wasn't bad.

I'll eat (almost) anything where bacon is involved.   How about a deep-fried Milkyway  candy bar ?

I draw the line at oxtail soup boiled up too high.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 2, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Try a balut...



Not on your life!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 2, 2014)

Hubby and I are pretty adventurous dinners... Octopus.. raw oysters... alligator...  Sushimi...  but I can't think of any odd combos.  Maybe bacon and onions in spaghetti with tomato soup.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 2, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Try a balut...



  Just Googled it.  *DISGUSTING and CRUEL*


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 2, 2014)

Yep... who wants feathers in their teeth?


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 2, 2014)

Had grilled apple & cheddar sandwich on sourdough bread with strawberry jam for supper.  It was pretty good!


----------



## Lon (Oct 2, 2014)

I like strawberry ice cream and sauerkraut.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2014)

Meanderer, Falcon and Lon...now those are strange combos, lol.   I need to be more adventurous! layful:


----------

